# Idt Hdmi



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

I recently installed updates using windows update. There was a update called IDT HDMI that was used for high definition audio. Got it installed and prompted me to restart, so I did. But the driver didn't start and now no audio shows up. Any ideas of how to fix this? 

I'll give you as much information as possible.
Driver Provider: IDT
Driver Date: 9/5/2007
Driver Version: 6.10.5607.0
Driver Signer: Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
Device Status:
This device cannot start. (Code 10)
Location: Location 1 (Internal High Defienition Audio Bus)


----------



## CrackerJack (May 4, 2008)

yeah they put it up on windows update last week. It's really annoy. Go to Realtek and get the ATI HDMI Drivers

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## sneekypeet (May 4, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> yeah they put it up on windows update last week. It's really annoy. Go to Realtek and get the ATI HDMI Drivers
> 
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false



nice find...I just installed the ones on the startup disc...fixed it as well!


----------



## CrackerJack (May 4, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> nice find...I just installed the ones on the startup disc...fixed it as well!



Yeah i had to do that once. I can't see why they would put an older driver up in the first place. And two it's not even for the ATI Cards. It's for the onboard HDMI boards


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

OK I've installed drivers and restarted. But now device manager does not detect any sound drivers. huh? What do I do now?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 4, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> OK I've installed drivers and restarted. But now device manager does not detect any sound drivers. huh? What do I do now?



now reinstall your sound drivers.


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> now reinstall your sound drivers.



I''ll work on it.

UPDATE: Done prompting to restart.


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

Ok I've restart. There "WAS" sound but the IDT HDMI still has the exclamation mark next to it and I got error after getting to desktop. It read:

sttray.exe - Entry Point Not Found

X The procedure entry point LocalizeString could not be locaed in the dynamic link library STLang.dll


----------



## CrackerJack (May 4, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Ok I've restart. There "WAS" sound but the IDT HDMI still has the exclamation mark next to it and I got error after getting to desktop. It read:
> 
> sttray.exe - Entry Point Not Found
> 
> X The procedure entry point LocalizeString could not be locaed in the dynamic link library STLang.dll



uninstall it from device manager. restart, then reinstall the sound drivers


----------



## spearman914 (May 5, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> uninstall it from device manager. restart, then reinstall the sound drivers



I've did that but the exclamation mark in device manager still remains besides the IDT HDMI.  me I'm DUMB.


----------



## boxa (May 5, 2008)

This is related to the HDMI built in audio on tha HD3800 series...

Im guessing your using Vista as Ive used Xp prior to vista with my HD3870 which recognised it correctly as "ATI HDMI audio", it would also default the sound output to this but can easily be changed via control panel.

Since using vista Both this and the "asus m3a32 wifi" motherboards onboard wifi are both being picked up as different hardware.

Cant remember the original name for the wifi but its now changed to "Atheros AR507 Wireless Network Adapter", no problems with this.

I have the same prob with the IDT HDMI and having found similiar posts elsewhere I'v tried the realtek drivers etc, but will do again.

Meanwhile I recommend you to boot into safe mode (always best if your still having probs with drivers/hardware as this will load windows default drivers etc), 
In Device manager Disable "IDT HDMI" then uninstall the drivers/app from "add/remove programs"("programs and features" in vista). Now in device manager the IDT HDMI shouldnt show but if its still there right click on it and uninstall it. Reboot and boot into windows (normal boot) now try and run the realtek drivers as posted above. Reboot and everything should now be fine, if you ever update windows later (or windows show new updates) be sure to check through the updates before installing them and make sure "IDT HDMI" updates are unchecked, therefore making sure not to install new M$ drivers for this hardware!

btw Good luck


----------



## spearman914 (May 5, 2008)

Thx mate!!


----------



## boxa (May 6, 2008)

Np mate,


----------

